# The BEST Special Character EVER



## Warboss Rustynail

i'm not one who has any special character but i do like the Guant gost


----------



## Stella Cadente

Coleman stryker..........whats wrong with that??, OHH from 40k, oh ummm thats a hard one since they all suck except 1 man, AZRAEL yayness factor 10


----------



## Jacobite

Do you mean rules wise, mini wise or fluff wise?

Rules wise: No idea

Mini wise: Typhus

Fluff wise: Ibram Gaunt


----------



## cccp

MoTR - AV14 BS5 landspeeder is something not to be sniffed at!


----------



## LongBeard

Rules wise It's got to be Eldrad and his multiple array of cheeky tricks.
Fluff wise got to go with the Lord Of Death (Mephiston) :twisted:


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Ruleswise, its gotta be Cypher. He cannot be killed, its near-impossible. Fluffwise, if it isn't Cypher as well, it's Scout Sergeant Mkoll.


----------



## uberschveinen

The soon-to-be-best Special Character would have to be the Outsider. The most individually powerful of the most powerful race in the galaxy by orders of magnitude, and more than a little bit whacked out.


----------



## Sei 'fir

ME BWAHAHAHAHHA

No honestly fluff-wise Asbdruel Vect (sp.)
but i ditto ubers comments on da outsider or the great hobo as he might be known 

(that joke is obscure but at least someone can appreciate it)


----------



## The Wraithlord

Coolness factor for me makes it the Nightbringer followed damn closely by Ibram Guant.

Model wise, hmmm..... Helbrecht maybe.


----------



## Cadian81st

Cypher. Hands down.


----------



## don_mondo

Given that no Special Character lives in a vacuum and can therefor be measured by how he affects the rest of the army, Lord Solar Macharius. Automatically go first with IG.... Ummmm, yeah, let me see if I can build a list that takes advantage of that...............


----------



## Flam

The Red Terror. "*gulp, lemme outta here!*"


----------



## Anphicar

Ravenor or Ciaphas Cain.


----------



## Warboss Rustynail

the ork komando leader is the sinkist of em all


----------



## Alexander_67

Special Character Rules wise and minature wise: Saint Celestine (all is laid to burnination at her feet)

Special Character fluff wise: i guess its gonna have to be Colonel Commisar Ibram Gaunt, just because its impossible not to like him.


----------



## black chaplain

i like tigurius, even though i think he should have artificer armour or and invulnerable save

1 krak missile will instant kill him :x


----------



## Greyskullscrusade

St. Celestine, Her rules look kind of like grimaldus, but better.


----------



## Nivlac

a tech marine with servo harnes on a bike. it is the coolest looking model.


----------



## Thrawn

I would have to say my favourite is the Nightbringer, both rule-wise and mini-wise.


----------



## stompzilla

Maugan Ra. CC or at range, in the dark or behind cover death will come to claim you. He laughs at your puny missiles launchers as they bounce off his mighty 2+ sv and immunity to instakill!

Muwahahahahahahah! :twisted:


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Rules wise : MOTR
Mini wise : probably Be'lakor. He's [email protected]$$ looking!
Fluff wise : er...I gotta say O'shovah. He's got style. Even if he is a weedy Tau.

-Dirge


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

black chaplain said:


> i like tigurius, even though i think he should have artificer armour or and invulnerable save
> 
> 1 krak missile will instant kill him :x


you do realise he is in terminator armour, or you can get a model of him in terminator armour!

I dont really know who i like the best. too many to choose


----------



## Lord Alkmie

Sammael, its so cool both model and rule vise


----------



## dictate

mini wise is probably creed

fluff wise... I like eldrad a lot.

rules wise eldrad again


----------



## black chaplain

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> black chaplain said:
> 
> 
> 
> i like tigurius, even though i think he should have artificer armour or and invulnerable save
> 
> 1 krak missile will instant kill him :x
> 
> 
> 
> you do realise he is in terminator armour, or you can get a model of him in terminator armour!
> 
> I dont really know who i like the best. too many to choose
Click to expand...

im pretty sure he's not in terminator armour, and you cant get a modelof him in termiantor armour, but i do think that he should :?


----------



## Jacobite

Black Chaplin is right I'm afraid, the Model just looks as if he is in Terminator armour due to his hood of hellfire.

Just checked his entry in the Codex and he has a 3+ save which means hes in normal Power Armour.


----------



## black chaplain

thanks for confirming that for me..... i have the latest marine codex with typos! heavy flamer = heavy 1 i think not


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

hmm ahh whatever, just give him artificer armour and a rosaruis from the armoury and he'll be sweet . Yea i think that hood of hellfire made me think he was. i havent been into my local for awhile so im kinda rusty at the moment, AND im starting a new Tau army so time to move on!


----------



## Jacobite

Unfortuantly Xeno, like all Special Characters, you can't give Tigurius additional wargear from the Armoury.


----------



## black chaplain

yeah thats stupid, you should atleast be able to have the option to give him terminator armour. Also you cant buy rosarius's from the armoury, i think you mean iron halo


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

um whatever, yea, i actually dont know why i said give him stuff from the armoury, i knew that you couldnt give him stuff from the armoury, sorry guys, bad last week, exams are killing me!!! and yes i did mean Iron Halo, fuck me this week has been bad!


----------



## maximus2467

got to be Mephiston, he's awesome! best stat line of any marine and he can use multiple psychic powers a turn AND still use his force weapon :twisted: shame he doesn't have furious charge anymore


----------



## matty570

I cant believe that no one has metioned abbadon the despoiler?


----------



## maximus2467

that filthy traitor!? :bat:


----------



## cccp

at the moment hes quite overpriced. apparently hes getting a boost in teh new dex.


----------



## cerrakoth

Has anyone even delved into abbaddon? hate him but he kills all cypher is kickass aswell mmmmm and azreal.....and most of the space marine heroes o h and fluff wise saul tarvitz or Garro both are kick ass honourable oh and loken man there are to many!!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

model: Captain lysander
Fluff: Eldrad
Rules: Nightbringer


----------



## ArcAngels

Solar Macharius, not only fluff wise, (he conquered 1000 worlds in 7 years, nothing like that has been seen since the great crusade) but stat wise he can turn out to be a very strong commander on the battlefield, not to mention a coveted 3+ invunlnerable save


----------



## FrozenOrb

Fluff: Khârn the Betrayer
Model: The new Marneus Calgar


----------



## Wolfbyte2586

Dont know if this counts, as its not strictly an IC, but i would have to say that the BS 4 Baneblade the Fortress of Arrogance with Commmissar Yarrick is the best (i'm a tredhead, so what?)

If you mean strictly IC's, i think that Prince Yriel is the best, even if it's way too easy to Instant Death him. I mean come on, his force singlehandedly destroyed the tendril of the Hive Fleet that was attacking his Craftworld!!! then he takes an artifact that slowly consumes its bearer so he can save those who cast him out!!!


----------



## AntiPaladin

I can't believe that no one has mentioned the special character that takes it for both the best fluff and the best rules - Colonel Schaeffer and the Last Chancers.

Fluff-wise, I don't think even Gaunt can compete with the completely psychotic, and psychic, Lt. Kage and the fact that Colonel Schaeffer has been rebuilt by the tech priests numerous times.

Rules wise, well, in the old system you had a group of 12 models that was able to take on, and win, a full army (and even got to play the attacker against the dark eldar) and in the new codex you can field more special weapons than I care to imagine (I think it's a max of 20 plasma guns broken down into 4 teams of 5.


----------



## Bloodhound

Fluff wise - Loken of the Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus
Model Wise - Farseer with his hand in a spiderman hold (Go WEBway go)
Rules wise - Autarch on jet bike with laser lance, mandiblasters and a reaper launcher. 24" total move plus assault with 6 str 8 attacks.


----------



## O'sharan

Rules, Fluff, model, the lots: hands down- Aun'shi

The hounor gaurd, rending, parry. He was Amazing. I had one fw left with anu'shi on the centre objective and they still counteded as fully scoring!!!!


----------



## squadiee

IMO Yarrick

cos hes awesome to the extreme


----------



## walnuts666

Typhus and Ghazghkull Thraka two bad ass mother f***ers


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Tyhus and Abbadon are awesome. gota love Typhus's Manreaper.


----------



## martin4696

asurman - love his rules and the module isnt too bad


----------



## DaemonsR'us

Was looking at the rules for high marshal hielbrech(i think thats how its spelled) i dont think hes the /best/ but damn, hes definately no push over :victory:


----------



## Hicks

Commissar Yarrick gets my vote! For one he his the savior of Armageddon (my main army's homeworld) and for a human, boy can this old guy fight. 

The mini is excellent, I wonder why I don't have him yet in my collection. I think the BL should really think about making a novel on this guy.


----------



## angels of fire

rule wise:asurman
model wise:cassius
fluff wise maugan ra, he is one crazy nutter pulling his craft world out of the eye of terror


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Elim Rawne 

or Anakwanar Sek  he knows what he's about...


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

You cover your mouth talkin' bout Anakwanar!!!

Rumor is, his word drowns out all others..


----------



## Deceiver

That would be I....The Deceiver


----------



## Galahad

Does it even need to be asked?

Mephiston
S5, T5, I 6, base 4 attacks, 2+ save, Fearless, Feel No Pain, Force Weapon, can use all three powers *and* force weapon in the same turn...he can fly!


----------



## michaelsmith

For Me Its Kharn The Betrayer


----------



## Haraldrr

azreal is the best


----------



## grifcannon

gazahkull (correct spelling?)


----------



## humakt

Tricky one this.

Rules it has to be Khârn the Betrayer from 2nd edition. He was the dogs nuts, and could quite easily handle one half of the board (unless shot by a graivton gun, curse your tech magics).

Background, and I'd have to Sai Gaunt, just cos he has so much that is so well written.

Model, too many to choose from here, but probably just about edging it is the Ctan, Nightbringer.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Lucius fluff wise he cant tehnically die since he just takes over whoevers body who kills him :victory: totally awesome... And then theres Kharn who basically destroys anything in close combat he looks sweet too


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Rules Wise: Marneus Calgar. See his stats and tremble!
Model Wise:Kharn the Betrayer. Unkillable and angry!
Fluff Wife:Eldrad Ulthran. Made of Cheese!!!


----------



## Lord Reevan

Cato Sicarius said:


> Rules Wise: Marneus Calgar. See his stats and tremble!
> Model Wise:Kharn the Betrayer. Unkillable and angry!
> Fluff Wife:Eldrad Ulthran. Made of Cheese!!!


Calgar only has an extra wound over a normal character. He and an honour guard were destroyed by mephiston all on his lonesome..... that's why mephiston is my favourite....


----------



## Untitled401

Rules wise i like Kharn The Betrayer. His attacks always hit on 2's regardless of your weapon skill, he's strength6 initiative6 on a charge, he is immune to all psychic powers and force weapons only count as power weapons against him. He's the ultimate close combat machine and he'll take on mephiston any day


----------



## Da Black gobbo

Skulltaker all the way...he will kill anyother char in the realm.


----------



## Casmiricus

Does Max Weissemann's Baneblade "Arethusa" count?

If so, definitely that.


----------



## sgt macragge

i'd have to say.........um........actually...............
either: marneus calgar miniature/look wise and rules wise
gaunt:fluff wise


----------



## Cole Deschain

Rules-Wise- Uhmmm... I hate special characters in tabletop... but I'll say Commissar Yarrick. That force field of his can make all of the difference in the world.

Model- Azrael

Fluffwise- Eisenhorn.


----------



## Vanchet

Model wise woiuld have to be Sammael (the bike takes the attention ^^)
Rules wise would have to beee Fateweaver (lots of powers)
Fluff wise will have to beChaplain Grimaldus (crawling out of a collapsed temple is pretty good)

I was tempted on adding Angron as the best rules wise (even if he was an apocalypse formation.


----------



## mrrshann618

I've always been partial to Ahriman, both model wise and fluff wise. Not sure about rule wise. I just do not play special characters and the only character that is played with any frequency in my group is Logan.


----------



## Lord Reevan

Untitled401 said:


> Rules wise i like Kharn The Betrayer. His attacks always hit on 2's regardless of your weapon skill, he's strength6 initiative6 on a charge, he is immune to all psychic powers and force weapons only count as power weapons against him. He's the ultimate close combat machine and he'll take on mephiston any day


I did a duel between them recently and it was 2 wins to 1 for kharn. Damn lack of invulnerable saves.....


----------



## beenburned

Rules wise - eldrad. Divination alone has won me lots and lots of battles, then there's the whole 3+ invulnerable save and the 3 powers/turn. Just wow for 210pts

Model wise would have to be...erm...probably gahzkull thraka....he's just orkiness personified, and I love that.

Fluff wise I say o'shavah (sp) - the whole kinda renegade tau idea is just awesome. Oh, or lucious. The eternal. Wow.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

rules wise: ahriman the guy is neigh unstoppable
fluff wise: lucius this guy cant die he simple takes over the peron's body who killed him, and that just adds to his power
model: got to be my perturabo dameon prince, looks like a huge obliterator bristling with guns


----------



## Lord Reevan

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> model: got to be my perturabo dameon prince, looks like a huge obliterator bristling with guns


Is that a conversion or is there an actual model for it? either way I'd like to see:biggrin:


----------



## Corporal Chaos

ATM it is HURON BLACKHEART. I like his fluff and the figure isn't too shabby. Rules wise..I do not know.


----------



## Felrits

Fluff wise, The Emperor


----------



## dopey82

Karn the betrayer. he looks bad ass and part of his fluff is if he misses in close combat his misses hit any nearby friendly models. kill em all let god sort them out. blood for the blood god skulls for his throne:angry:


----------



## Kapeesh

Felrits said:


> Fluff wise, The Emperor


Damn straight Feltris


----------



## killmaimburn

Rules: Ahriman (although I love this guy for fluff too...but I made my own char to use his profile because I dislike the model)
Fluff: Sanguinius
Model: Skulltaker

P.S. (Eisenhorn + Ravenor are waaaay up there for fluff also)


----------



## Mighty

Model wise I like Asurmen :victory:


----------



## Cato Sicarius

Alright then if not Marneus then Pedro Kantor! Rules wise of course. Looks wise I'd have to say... ...Pedro again. He looks cool to me. And I'm sticking with the model made of cheese.


----------



## scolatae

Fluffwise it has to be commander shadowsun i mean destroying an entire splinter fleet without losing a single ship is incredible.
Ruleswise shadowsun again i mean that CLD is well badass.
Miniturewise phoenix lord Kandrass.


----------



## koosbeer

Rules: Abaddon - Havent played him but he looks tough as nails! And he is the ruler of Chaos by force alone!
Model: Typhus looks super awesome!
Fluff: Abaddon again. I just like the fact that he was Horus' right hand man!


----------



## Beaky

Fluffwise: Farsight
Ruleswise: Abaddon
Miniturewise: Karandas


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Rules Wise: Asdrubael Vect
Mini Wise: Captain Shrike (not sure of spelling)
Fluff Wise: Scout Sergeant Mkoll


----------



## Kronus

The best special character in the 40k universe ever is Angarath the Unbound but its to expected with a price tag of 888pts. I would say the Harlie Solitaire (Old School) comes a close second


----------



## Captain Galus

Rules-wise Azrael is pretty hard...2+/4++ with 5 S6 attacks (6 on the charge, 7 if he has the banner near him).

Fluff-wise Gaunt, he's just awesome and well-written.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Model= Kharn,

Fluff= Ciapus Cain

Rules= Abbadon

As an aside, does anybody remember Njal Stormcaller, the runepriest in the first SW codex? T6, S6, WS8(higher than Ragnar Blackmane), A4, and could pin any one enemy unit on the board. At the time he was the most powerful character in the game, seeing off greater demons with ease.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

my fave is kharn. Bet my friend 20$ Kharn could kill his avatar (back in 2nd edition). Won by the skin of my teeth but ever since then ive loved kharn and all he stands for.


----------



## Zipding

I know that I may seem heavily biased towards my own army (orks) but I think that some of their special characters are pretty awesome
Fluff wise: Kaptin Badrukk-he outshot Tau, that is an impressive feat there
Rules-wise: I'd have to go with Yarrick and his Iron-Will ability
Mini-wise: I have no idea, most likely I would have to go with Zagstruk, just the cranky ork flying through the air looks really cool.


----------



## Boganius Maximal

Itd have to be Mkvenner. If a playable model ever came out of him he would be near indestructible for a mere Imperial Guardsman:biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon

Fluff Wise:Cypher, I love seeing those dark emo's get owned 
Ability\rule wise: Eldrad hands down.
Mini-wise:.......Saint Celestine.


----------



## Siphon

Fluff - Arhiman. I've just always loved every little bit of fluff I've ever heard of him.
Rules - Eldrad. He's ridiculous. Actually, only divination is. Otherwise he's just a suped up Farseer, which is fine.
Model - I've always gone gaga over both the Grimaldus and Helbrecht models. Not sure why, but they just grab me as my favorite models.


----------



## Kale Hellas

fluff- cain or cypher
model- cypher
rules- eldrad


----------



## Herald of Huanchi

Model:Snikrot, the model is awsome, he just oozes '_sneaky_'
Rulesoom of malantai, Anything that can have 10 wounds has my vote.(although S8+ is a problem/which you could say balances it slightly... OK not really..)
Fluffarasite of Mortex, fluffwise hes only been in one battle and yet the imperial Guard are soiling their standard issue trousers at the mere thought of him.

Also the Doom of M is pretty cool fluffwise sticking it to a whole craftworld of [entering Ork mode] No Gud stinkin' Panzee who cudn't hit a Grot an' win!![ork mode offline]

And Farsight rocks for, a hit you in the face with a chaos/necron/eldar/Dwarf/Agard/whatever sword, kind of Tau goes.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Fluff: Typhus, he is continually creating a Zombie Army of several billion and growing, nice!
Rules: Typhus again, Daemon/Force Weapon, No Psychic test required, wind of chaos + nurgle's rot, Destroyer Hive, everything about him basically.
Model: Though only ICs I'd have to say that the Terminator Librarian and Terminator Chaplain are solid looking models.

WKG


----------



## qwerty2jam

Have to agree with Herald a bit here

Rules: Doom of Malan'tai hands down =)

Fluff: 3 way tie between 

Doom of Malan'tai: single handedly destroyed an eldar craftworld

Ibram Gaunt: Anyone who doesn't know about ibram gaunt and all his fluff deserves to be shot =)

Captain Lysander: captured by chaos for something like 100 years and held on a chaos planet, single handedly fought his way of the planet, gathered his chapter, destoryed the planet and then proved 100% free of chaos taint


----------



## flankman

Tycho...because he doesnt even have CCW only a real badass would do that


----------



## jesse

fluffwise i gotta give it up to doomrider
rules wise: abaddon
model wise: id go with kharn......he just looks BAMF to me


----------



## Da Joka

Fluff wise I'd have to say Wazdakka Gutsmek. He took out a Warlord Titan by HIMSELF, sure Doom of Malantai killed a Carftworld, but he was born to do that, Wazdakka is just a Ork Mek (a really kickass one but still)


----------



## Scyfus

Fulgrim, anyone? He looks badass, gold trimmed purple armor with long white hair, and he killed two primarchs, becoming a Daemon prince after that. /thread.


----------



## Grimskul25

Ghazghkull is my fav. for sure. Model wise he's used everywhere, he's the one of the best models in the Ork range in terms of characters, fluffwise he's a badass and gamewise he's dead 'ard, very few things in 40K can have a 2+ invuln, give a the entire army guaranteed 6" fleet movement, fearless, AND 2 attacks instead of 1 on the charge with S10 PK attacks!


----------



## bbatt

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> Tyhus and Abbadon are awesome. gota love Typhus's Manreaper.


yea its awsome the fact that he only sorc with a deamon/force weapon and few other cool stuff just wish he base 5


----------



## Caledor

Fluffwise: Cypher
Modelwise: Pedro Kantor
Rulewise: Mephiston

All thise come second, however, to that legendary Commisar, Yarrick.


----------



## Justindkates

Typhus, Captain Shrike and Calgar for me. Not in any order but I dig all 3 models and characters.


----------

